# R32GTR from Poland



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello
I would like to present my GTR

Skyline R32GTR LHD

Pauter rods
CP Pistons
Cometic headgasket
ARP head/rods bolts
HKS 280/280 cams
HKS springs and ret.
JUN oil pump
Oil restrictor Tomei
JUN drive coolar
Head ported and polished
Trust oil pan

Exedy 3 plate clutch
Tein superstreet coilovers
Goodridge brake lines
Cusco front and rear diff
Rota P45R 18/9.5'

Precision GT42 R
BOV Greddy Type RS
Wastegate Tial 44mm
Exhaust header "Custom 6-1" / Ceramic coated 
Intercooler 600/300/100 mm

RC 1000cc injectors
AEM fuel pressure regulator
Walbro 255 fuel pump ( 2xbosch in future)

Ecu- Apexi Power FC D-jetro
Apexi AVCR boost controller
Greddy EGT. Oil pressure gauge
Splitfire coilpacks
NGK iridium plugs BKR7EIX

JDL bodykit

and many more..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats one HUUUUUUUUGE turbo!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What kind of RPM does that thing get into full swing at?
Looks Mahoooosive. Nice looking R32 you have there.

Welcome to the GTROC.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't like the Spoilers, they don't fit the car.But the engine and turbo look very impressive, though laaaaaaaaaagggy.  Welcome!


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Hot diggidy!!! High mount through the hood FTW. I we did that here in Oz we'd get defected into next week


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I once thought that exposed turbos like that were absurd, but it's an incredibly practical design - solves two problems at once. The turbo stays nice and cool (therefore living a lot longer), and pure cold air intake, even a ram air effect at speed.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^the only problem is how to get clean air into the turbo without a filter and you have to stop and park immediately when it starts raining.
But in the 1st pic it looks like there's a cone filter on the turbo intake.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wouldn't rain just cool the turbo even more? 

An oil-impregnated cone filter like K&N will keep out the rain from the intake.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

heh..nice one Dino, I was waiting when you post those pictures here 
Like I said before I don't like the bodykit on that car but powerwise it's an overkill


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap that turbo is huge,must hit like a ton of bricks once it really gets going.


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello guys,I didn`t write last time, becouse I have a lot of work with my car ;-) After break in process, we was starting tune Apexi Power FC D Jetro.

The car was running fine and everything looks good., but we have problem with not enough fuel, AFR is to lean at boost 0.8-1bar.About 12.8-13.5:1


We need two important advice for APexi Power FC D Jetro .

Firts , what exactly mean in Apexi fuel map value 149? It`s maximum injectors duty? 

Second, why if I put in most boost maps value 149, it`s maximum what can I put, in monitor injectors were going only to 50-65% at 7000rpm.
what should I do if I want see 90-100%?


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> What kind of RPM does that thing get into full swing at?
> Looks Mahoooosive. Nice looking R32 you have there.
> 
> Welcome to the GTROC.


At 5500 rpm is 1 bar of boost.

I have pipercross air filter also didn't run when is raining day
Remember, my car have LHD conversion and we must put the turbo higher because downpipe is 4' and there also we have steering rack.


----------



## zoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome looking car Dino. Zajebiste! 
I'm moving from Canada back to Poland in a couple of months and taking my RHD GTR with me, I've heard I'm going to have to convert it to LHD if I want to keep it there. Where Did you have LHD conversion done? If you did it yourself, can you offer some guidance?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

every once in a while when you check your intake pipe work you see minced meat from birds cats, people.
=)
nice spec mate


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice car!

Here's some tips how to tune the d-jetro.

How To: Power FC and FC Datalogit Tuning - NewCelica.org Forum


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank's guys

About convert I did it myself  my phone number is +48600298298, call to me if you want.
We have mapped 1 bar, redline 8000, AFR at 7700 is little lean obout 12.5- stock fuel lines... power is obout 500HP
On saturday want to start here www.kingofeurope.net/2008/koedrageast
I hope the gearbox and front axles will not brake...

Next step will be 10AN fuel lines, fuel rail and 1.3-1.5 bar.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Whats the point of putting a big turbo on that car,running it with 1 bar pressure and far too lean and then want to go to a dragrace


----------



## zoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

I will call you on Friday sometime around 20-21 your time. By the time I get home from work it's midnight for you. I know I like my sleep, I'm guessing you do too.


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Whats the point of putting a big turbo on that car,running it with 1 bar pressure and far too lean and then want to go to a dragrace


Step by step my friend


----------

